# Kansas City - Downtown Airport



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I often see cyclists riding the 3 mile outer loop. Anyone done it? Are there security concerns or can you just unload your bike and go?


----------



## clemonator (Aug 21, 2006)

I've never ridden there however I can tell you I have been there both to watch planes take off/land and when I was younger was taking flying lessons there and can tell you security isn't the main concern-as long as you take the loop and don't play in the hanger areas or the strips I would think you should be fine. Park in the parking lot of the terminal and circle to your hearts content.

However the thing I would be concerned about is the traffic :thumbsup: 



real stonie said:


> I often see cyclists riding the 3 mile outer loop. Anyone done it? Are there security concerns or can you just unload your bike and go?


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I did it this past weekend. Not a bad track, but it did get boring. One good headwind and a great tailwind kept it kind of interesting. Lots of bike.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Wednesday nights during the summer I think Billy Goats train there, with a few guys from the Bike Shack teams if you want to put the power down.


----------

